# Any word on Hilton Head closing off tourists?



## dgf15215 (Mar 17, 2020)

Most of Outer Banks shuts down to visitors
					

Police officers started stopping traffic Tuesday afternoon at the east end of Wright Memorial Bridge.




					www.pilotonline.com
				




Now that the Outer Banks has been closed off to tourists, I'm wondering if Hilton Head will do the same? And if so, what happens to our reservation in a few weeks? Difficult times, that's for sure.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 17, 2020)

dgf15215 said:


> Most of Outer Banks shuts down to visitors
> 
> 
> Police officers started stopping traffic Tuesday afternoon at the east end of Wright Memorial Bridge.
> ...





I would assume you will not want to even attempt to go to any reservation.  Things over the next few weeks will only get worse.  It's nice to think otherwise, but it is smart to now prepare for the worst case scenario.

Make plans now so you won't be left standing with nothing at all.



.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 17, 2020)

Do you have a reservation by weeks ownership? Exchange? Points? Cash?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 17, 2020)

The town has been very good with updates lately, posting them to https://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/publicsafety/coronavirus/ and their social media platforms. There are links on the bottom of that page to sign up for a subscription service for the latest and most reliable info.

As of yesterday town offices, public beaches and parks are open but all organized recreational activities are canceled. The "social distancing" instruction from state agencies is recommended. They held a Town Council meeting today at 4:00PM and I'm expecting an update any minute now.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 17, 2020)

Following this one. I'm a deeded week 26 owner in HH. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve A (Mar 18, 2020)

in house dining closed.



			https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241276751.html


----------



## dgf15215 (Mar 18, 2020)

Of course, this is all in flux but off-hand it seems to me that a condo on HH would be a fine place to wait this out for a couple of weeks. No crowds, we don't need restaurants to be content so social distancing won't be difficult to achieve except for the occasional need to go grocery shopping, a beach to walk along, clean facilities. The worst-case scenarios have already cost us a theater trip to NYC which would have started today and a planned (and partially paid for) trip to Croatia ending in Italy in the spring. I'm not sure how HH would adversely affect us differently than staying at home at this point as long as we're driving down and not dependent on airlines.


----------



## dgf15215 (Mar 18, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> Do you have a reservation by weeks ownership? Exchange? Points? Cash?



Steve - points.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 18, 2020)

You cancel your reservation then, you will get your points back in a holding account which you can use up to your points expiration date (perhaps end of year like most). You'll be able to arrange a stay at any point until then, but only 120 days from the date you are making the reservation.


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 18, 2020)

Following this thread as we have a week reservation toward the end of April.  Of course, anything can happen by then.


----------



## brego (Mar 18, 2020)

We are scheduled to be at Grand Ocean, arriving on Sunday. I have been going back and forth on whether to proceed.  We will be driving down and our plans were always to just spend time reading, biking, and walking on the beach. We cook for ourselves and plan on bringing most of our food with us.  I don't see this itinerary putting us or anyone else at risk but still feel apprehensive about this with everything I am reading and hearing. We too just cancelled an upcoming trip to Europe which was scheduled for May.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 18, 2020)

brego said:


> We are scheduled to be at Grand Ocean, arriving on Sunday. I have been going back and forth on whether to proceed.  We will be driving down and our plans were always to just spend time reading, biking, and walking on the beach. We cook for ourselves and plan on bringing most of our food with us.  I don't see this itinerary putting us or anyone else at risk but still feel apprehensive about this with everything I am reading and hearing. We too just cancelled an upcoming trip to Europe which was scheduled for May.



Yeah, I can see how you could go either way. I'd likely go if driving. Given you aren't planning any activities that are with lots of other people. We always cook for ourselves too. Whether at home or there, you'll still need groceries either way.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 18, 2020)

We just cancelled a trip to Florida for Easter week and I have an extra II deposit that is showing all of the HH resorts right now.  HH is drive-able and we'd also probably just chill for a week at the beach anyway.  We could bring most supplies down there and occasionally run and get something take-out to help the local economy.  I think the risks to us and others aren't any different than us being here but still worried about this getting worse, both public health and government-mandate-wise.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 18, 2020)

Latest update: https://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/publicsafety/coronavirus/

It looks like there's not supposed to be any outdoor dining: "SC Gov Henry McMaster issued several executive orders ... All restaurants and other food service establishments are mandated to cease all on-premises services. However, such establishments may continue to operate their kitchens for drive-thru, delivery, take-out, and exterior pick-up of food service."

Questions and answers on youtube:


----------



## Steve A (Mar 18, 2020)

Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort in South Carolina Temporarily Closing Due to Coronavirus (COVID-19) Pandemic Concerns - WDW News Today
					

A daily-updated resource for news and information on the Disney resort around the world.




					wdwnt.com
				




lots of discussion on the local Nextdoor app on whether to close down the island to all but employees, deliveries, and locals.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 18, 2020)

Steve A said:


> Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort in South Carolina Temporarily Closing Due to Coronavirus (COVID-19) Pandemic Concerns - WDW News Today
> 
> 
> A daily-updated resource for news and information on the Disney resort around the world.
> ...



So what if you are ALREADY checked in to a timeshare, etc??


----------



## Steve A (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## cyntravel (Mar 18, 2020)

Steve thanks for the update.


----------



## brego (Mar 19, 2020)

I just spoke to the front desk at Grand Ocean.  She said that most things are operating as normal at the resort with the exception of hot tubs/sauna being closed and some activities such as aerobics being cancelled due to the size of the group. I did not ask about food service as that is not an issue for us. She was reassuring that there is not a possibility of being kept off the island or being unable to leave. They have had some cancellations but occupancy is at least 50%.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 19, 2020)

Are there any words from the front desk; will the resort be open the last week in April 2020?


----------



## brego (Mar 19, 2020)

I didn't specifically ask about future plans. They said that at this point they have no plans closing.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 19, 2020)

brego said:


> I didn't specifically ask about future plans. They said that at this point they have no plans closing.


Thanks


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 19, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Are there any words from the front desk; will the resort be open the last week in April 2020?



Honestly, whatever they say now is meaningless for a month from now. A month ago, no one had a clue we would be where we are today with airlines operating only 30% of their schedule, hotels at less than 25% occupancy, all cruises shut down, major cities on lock down, all restaurants and bars closed/takeout only, and malls closing down. I don't think anyone can accurately predict what next week is going to be like, let alone next month.


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 19, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Are there any words from the front desk; will the resort be open the last week in April 2020?



I’m wondering the same thing. Like others have stated, nobody knows how this will play out that far in the future.


----------



## jmmoultn (Mar 19, 2020)

We were at Grande Ocean on Wednesday. Pretty quiet, restaurant and Marketplace were all closed (Marketplace closing may be old news, or it may just be open in Summer).  All of the pools and jacuzzis were taped off and closed, and activities cancelled.  Staff was great but I think they were frazzled. A lot of empty shelves at Publix.  We are happy to get home after a long drive.


----------



## brego (Mar 19, 2020)

Just wanted to follow up on your post. I spoke to Grand Ocean staff twice today and they told me all of the pools were open, only hot tubs closed. They also said the restaurant/bar had take out food and that some activities were still going on. Can you please let me know if the information they gave me is not accurate? It would make a difference in my decision whether to proceed with my reservation. Thank You!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 20, 2020)

I much make a decision this morning to cancel or to keep our reservations.
The Commander-Chief said to Cancel.

So much could change in the next 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 20, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I much make a decision this morning to cancel or to keep our reservations.
> The Commander-Chief said to Cancel.
> 
> So much could change in the next 3 to 4 weeks.





This is so true.   This Corona Virus is a numbers game, and if it replicates here like it has in other areas of the world then the worst has yet to come.



.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 20, 2020)

As of today we're still keeping our II trade into Grande Ocean on April 12th as we can drive there, but am willing to be persuaded otherwise.  The only way I'd go is if we're seeing improvement by then and we have no symptoms or anything like that, understanding that the resort experience will be significantly reduced.


----------



## Panina (Mar 20, 2020)

jmhpsu93 said:


> As of today we're still keeping our II trade into Grande Ocean on April 12th as we can drive there, but am willing to be persuaded otherwise.  The only way I'd go is if we're seeing improvement by then and we have no symptoms or anything like that, understanding that the resort experience will be significantly reduced.


That is 3 weeks away, unlikely we will be seeing improvements by then.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 20, 2020)

Please comply with Governor's order prohibiting gatherings of 50 or more people, especially on ... from Beaufort County Sheriff's Office : Nixle
					

Prohibition of gatherings of 50 or more people  On Thursday, March 19, 2020, there were numerous reports of large gatherings of young adults on Hilton Head Island's beaches. In addition, there ...




					local.nixle.com
				




What’s a gathering? Is that  50 total people allowed on all beaches along the coast or is literally a group of 50 separated by space from another group of 50?


----------



## Panina (Mar 20, 2020)

Steve A said:


> Please comply with Governor's order prohibiting gatherings of 50 or more people, especially on ... from Beaufort County Sheriff's Office : Nixle
> 
> 
> Prohibition of gatherings of 50 or more people  On Thursday, March 19, 2020, there were numerous reports of large gatherings of young adults on Hilton Head Island's beaches. In addition, there ...
> ...


50 at this point will not stop the spread , no gatherings is where everyone is heading


----------



## sudiski (Mar 20, 2020)

I just received this e-mail from the town of HH



> *March 20, 2020*
> Hilton Head Island Mayor John McCann will host a news conference at 3 p.m. today, Friday, March 20 2020, to discuss beach access amidst the coronavirus situation. The news conference will be held in the Benjamin M. Racusin Town Council Chambers at Town Hall, One Town Center Court. The news conference will also be streamed live on our Facebook page www.facebook.com/ TownofHiltonHeadIslandSC .
> Hilton Head Island beaches, including access and closure, have been among the numerous questions and concerns that have flooded Town social media sites over the last several days. Mayor McCann will discuss actions the Town will take for the health and safety of the community.​


----------



## Steve A (Mar 20, 2020)

I just received a copy of a petition from the Coalition of Island Neighbors to the Mayor and the City Council requesting that they take action to basically shut off tourism for 14 days.


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you for the updates.


----------



## sudiski (Mar 20, 2020)

Here's the link to the news conference  It's just over 6 minutes long




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=627533138026897


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 20, 2020)

Are the beaches in front of the resorts technically private?


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 20, 2020)

Oh, and I LOVE the thick New York accent on the mayor of a South Carolina town.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 20, 2020)

All public beaches closed. By public I believe he means those that are accessed through a public parking lot.

 I just emailed our Plantation manager and he said that he spoke with the Mayor, who is a resident of our Plantation, and he was told that if you access the beach through a private beach path, as we do, you can be on the beach. He suggested you bring ID. Now Im not sure what that means for TS like the Monarch, Barony or the Grand Ocean.

Note in his presentation, the Mayor mentioned he spoke with the Governor about closing the bridges to tourists. The Mayor said the Governor will be addressing that on Monday.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 20, 2020)

The Mayor’s press conference elicited this response from the petitioning group. Note his plan will effectively cut off beach access to our Hispanic and African-American communities most of whom do not have private beach access. 

















Updated: Petition Goes Online; Petition to the Mayor and Town Council of Hilton Head Island to Protect Residents
COIN is greatly disturbed by the press conference of the Mayor on Friday, March 20, 2020 to close public beaches to all. We believe it is irresponsible to invite more guests to come overload our health care services and other resources. We also consider it inequitable to discriminate between residents who have private access and those who have only public access to the beaches. 

We ask you to support COIN's efforts to get our Town Leaders to focus on protecting Hilton Head Island residents during this pandemic. Please sign our petition and forward to everyone you know!​

https://www.change.org/p/town-manager-hilton-head-island-protect-residents


Town info is available at hiltonheadislandsc.gov and its social media sites listed below:
· Twitter – https://twitter.com/TownofHHI
· Facebook – www.facebook.com/TownofHiltonHeadIslandSC
· E-Subscription Service – https://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/publicsafety/emergencyalerts.cfm
· YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/c/TownofHiltonHeadIslandSC


​https://www.facebook.com/groups/1460139940807776/​























Company Name | Website​




 ‌ 


 ‌ 


 ‌​









Kay M Williams | 29 Outpost Ln, 29 Outpost Ln,
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928 9195947933​
Unsubscribe sappell1942@gmail.com​Update Profile | About Constant Contact​Sent by coinhiltonhead@gmail.com in collaboration with​



​Try email marketing for free today!​


----------



## Steve A (Mar 20, 2020)

As I think about this more, the Mayor‘s plan will have more impact on the many locals who don't get to the beach on private paths then it will on the tourists.


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 20, 2020)

Why close beaches? Social distancing can be done in a park or on a miles long beach.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 20, 2020)

Fairwinds said:


> Why close beaches? Social distancing can be done in a park or on a miles long beach.



You haven't seen the pictures in the news? Yes, social distancing *could* be done on a beach, but clearly was not being done.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 20, 2020)

Fairwinds said:


> Why close beaches? Social distancing can be done in a park or on a miles long beach.



That's what they hoped would happen, that they could leave the beaches open so that people could have plenty of outdoor space to get out of the house but still practice social distancing. The past few days there have been a ton of complaints about spring-breakers gathering in large groups and public drunkenness, leaving the town no choice but to close them.

It stinks that in the past few years more and more college-age kids are doing the worst kind of spring break at HHI. I hope the town gets proactive and does something about it going forward, virus or no virus.


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 21, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> You haven't seen the pictures in the news? Yes, social distancing *could* be done on a beach, but clearly was not being done.


I have seen the news, but what I saw was Florida. Didn’t realize HH was a big college spring break destination. Too bad, I thought the adults and families had a place.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 21, 2020)

Fairwinds said:


> I have seen the news, but what I saw was Florida. Didn’t realize HH was a big college spring break destination. Too bad, I thought the adults and families had a place.



Me either. I still like Palm Desert for adults.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 21, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> Me either. I still like Palm Desert for adults.


I'm also a huge fan of Palm Desert. I had 6 weeks scheduled starting tomorrow. Can't wait to reschedule. Great for us retired folk. Love the golf and hiking.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 21, 2020)

Steve A said:


> As I think about this more, the Mayor‘s plan will have more impact on the many locals who don't get to the beach on private paths then it will on the tourists.


Unbelievable rich and tourists allowed, poor residents not. Wow! Only in USA. Hopefully he will close to all.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 21, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Unbelievable rich and tourists allowed, poor residents not. Wow! Only in USA. Hopefully he will close to all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



i disagree. based on the previous posts I suspect the idea of closing public access is to control the youth gatherings in the interest of public health. Not everyone that vacations is rich. Why punish those who saved hard earned dollars to walk on the beach and enjoy some time together or those who live in local communities with private access just so. I live in a resort city and wouldn’t want people in the hotels or ocean front communities punished because I didn’t have my usual public access..... Some days chicken; some days chicken feathers.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 21, 2020)

Fairwinds

most of those denied access to the beaches will be locals. Many, but certainly not all, tourists will have access to the ocean through private paths from their timeshares or hotels, for example, the Barony and Westin.


----------



## jeffwill (Mar 21, 2020)

I just sent a post that never went through.  
 DISNEY --- CLOSED  
SPINNAKER RESORTS--- all 6 locations  CLOSED.  
CORAL RESORTS  --- 4 locations  OPEN for now.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 21, 2020)

Walked the beach around lunch time. Very few people compared to yesterday in front of the Barony and the Westin. Since Saturday is a big turn over day, Sunday might be a better way of judging what’s going on. Remember, if you have private access to the beach, as you will at the Barony or Monarch, the beaches are not closed. If you need to access the beach through a public area like Burke’s or Bradley or Islander, sol.


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks Steve for the updates.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 23, 2020)

Governor today allowing law enforcement to break up groups of more than three. I have a feeling that the sheriff deputies are not thrilled with having to check folks. I think most of the issues will be around Coligny.

Weather was cooler today and cloudy most of the day. I walked the dog after 4 PM. It was pretty empty by the Barony and Westin.


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 23, 2020)

Steve A said:


> Governor today allowing law enforcement to break up groups of more than three. I have a feeling that the sheriff deputies are not thrilled with having to check folks. I think most of the issues will be around Coligny.
> 
> Weather was cooler today and cloudy most of the day. I walked the dog after 4 PM. It was pretty empty by the Barony and Westin.



I don’t imagine they do. Not really what they signed up for and they shouldn’t have the unnecessary close contact either. I wish them the best.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 24, 2020)

https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241456391.html
		


Did the Mayor block a meeting that all the council members wanted?

I practiced socially distancing long before it became necessary so under the best of circumstances I only know what some of my neighbors want. Hardly the best of circumstances now so I plead ignorance  as to what people here are feeling about closing down the Island.

Edit: The meeting is now scheduled at 2:00 on Thursday, 3.26.


----------



## dgf15215 (Mar 24, 2020)

Steve A said:


> https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241456391.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Steve - from what I read on a couple of sites, the Mayor apparently declined to call a special meeting and now has scheduled it for Thursday. I would suspect that he didn't want to step ahead of the Governor or the state's medical authorities in making any rash or unsupportable decisions that get tied up in court challenges. As you may recall, the closing of the Outer Banks in SC was by the Governor, not local Mayors. As I started this thread, I'm appreciative of all the perspectives that have come down the line. I forget the name of the place we are booked into but it's on the bay, which I've always enjoyed in part because I get my walk in by walking across the island over to the public beach and back. If only the private beaches are accessible, it would really detract from our stay and something tells me that while they'd let me cancel my reservation, they probably wouldn't allow us to move it to one of the properties that have direct beach access. In any case, that might become a moot point pretty quickly now - we were scheduled for the last two weeks of April. Thanks for reporting your observations.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 25, 2020)

Is SurfWatch and GO open or closed ?


----------



## gsb (Mar 25, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Is SurfWatch and GO open or closed ?


As far as I know all the MVC resorts on Hilton Head are open. We are staying at Harbour Point and I haven’t heard anything about resorts closing.  Of course that could all change tomorrow. 

The Sales Center is closed and amenities are limited.

There aren’t many folks here. On my walk this morning I counted fewer than 30 cars in the Sunset Pointe/Harbour Point parking lot.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 25, 2020)

https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241459516.html
		


Charleston, Columbia, Greenville taking actions Beaufort County municipalities reluctant to take.

btw, the Island Packet has removed its pay wall during the pandemic. They also do that when hurricanes strike.


----------



## aka Julie (Mar 25, 2020)

Barony still open.  Pools open.  About 25% occupancy according to front desk.  Seems less than that.  Only 2 cars in our building's garage!


----------



## Steve A (Mar 25, 2020)

according to a newsletter I just received from our Plantation 


Governor McMaster is requesting all out of state visitors to South Carolina planning a stay of two or more nights are to self-quarantine for two weeks immediately upon arrival.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 25, 2020)

Steve A said:


> according to a newsletter I just received from our Plantation
> 
> 
> Governor McMaster is requesting all out of state visitors to South Carolina planning a stay of two or more nights are to self-quarantine for two weeks immediately upon arrival.


Thanks.


----------



## 2boysmom (Mar 25, 2020)

We had a reservation at Grand Ocean for the weekend of the Heritage Golf Tournament.  We knew the tournament was cancelled but originally we were told we could still stay in the villa we'd reserved at Grand Ocean. This was part of an Owner Event package.  Today I received a call from Marriott Owner Services informing us that we could not come, the reservation was cancelled and the points would go into a holding account.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Steve A (Mar 31, 2020)

https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241650586.html
		


nonessential businesses ordered to close.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 2, 2020)

https://files.constantcontact.com/cc6dcfbf701/04a1de4b-76ab-41a4-8888-363137bd4579.pdf
		


Emergency town council meeting Friday, April 3.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 2, 2020)

More closures on HHI and Bluffton



			https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241712196.html


----------



## Steve A (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Steve A (Apr 3, 2020)

Governor is still resisting shelter in place although Georgia has gone that route. SC is one the few left.









						S. Carolina to expand business closures as COVID-19 takes more lives
					

Three more people have died of coronavirus in South Carolina, where there will soon be expanded closures of non-essential businesses to cut the spread of COVID-19.




					www.wrdw.com
				




Don't  come to Hilton Head.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 4, 2020)

https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241707456.html
		


What’s open and what’s closed on HHI and Beaufort County


----------



## Steve A (Apr 4, 2020)

https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241748336.html
		


Not happy with the Governor


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 4, 2020)

Steve A said:


> Governor is still resisting shelter in place although Georgia has gone that route. SC is one the few left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Steve A said:


> https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241748336.html
> 
> 
> 
> Not happy with the Governor



Count me as one of the unhappy ones. We're long overdue for getting back after the holidays to our Hilton Head home. We purposely are staying away, staying put here in MA, because we didn't want to put any extra strain on the services that will be needed by residents who have no place else to go. It's been maddening to see the island's local authorities not closing access to tourists (yes, including timeshare owners) as soon as they should have, and seeing the governor with his head STILL in the sand is absolutely infuriating. It's going to be months before we get back because by the time the situation starts getting better in MA, SC is going to be heading towards or just at the start of the worst of what's no doubt ahead.

Again, I fully realize this is a first-world problem, but I'm complaining anyway. Near and dear to me are at least five "essential" workers who have no choice but to go out into this mess:
- two nurses, my daughter-in-law and sister, working on COVID-19 floors in two separate Boston-area hospitals
- another nurse, my niece, working in an ED at another area hospital evaluating presumptive COVID-19 cases
- my son, a nursing home administrator who's dreading the first positive case among his staff and patients
- my son-in-law, working for a medical personnel placement service which is seeing unprecedented, sky-rocketing needs.

And I'm going to keep complaining, loudly and sometimes with language that I haven't used regularly since I was 15, until this is all behind us and we finally have people in charge who will be at least smart enough to listen to the experts when they speak. This is a *@#&$&^* disgrace that should and could have been mitigated long before now.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 4, 2020)

SueDonJ said:


> Count me as one of the unhappy ones. We're long overdue for getting back after the holidays to our Hilton Head home. We purposely are staying away, staying put here in MA, because we didn't want to put any extra strain on the services that will be needed by residents who have no place else to go. It's been maddening to see the island's local authorities not closing access to tourists (yes, including timeshare owners) as soon as they should have, and seeing the governor with his head STILL in the sand is absolutely infuriating. It's going to be months before we get back because by the time the situation starts getting better in MA, SC is going to be heading towards or just at the start of the worst of what's no doubt ahead.
> 
> Again, I fully realize this is a first-world problem, but I'm complaining anyway. Near and dear to me are at least five "essential" workers who have no choice but to go out into this mess:
> - two nurses, my daughter-in-law and sister, working on COVID-19 floors in two separate Boston-area hospitals
> ...


Well said. The local hospital only has 90 beds, and we have an aging population. The Executive Director of Second Helpings, where I volunteer, has recommend that volunteers in their 60s, step aside for a while. Since I’m older than my 60s, I’ve cancelled out for for the next two months. There is plenty of food available for those that need help from food banks but limited hours and closing at some of the food banks is making it hard to actually get the food and sundries to the people they usually serve. On 3.31, when I last volunteered, we had over 2500 pounds in the truck and didn’t know where we were going to take it until after our last pickup. Beginning in April, the Tuesday drop off place is limiting their clients to one hour and wants us to drop off before 10:30. This will make it difficult to collect the usual amount of food we can give them.

So, everyone please stay home. We’ll see you when this clears up.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 6, 2020)

Governor McMaster to issue stay at home executive order. Details to follow.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 6, 2020)

Steve A said:


> Governor McMaster to issue stay at home executive order. Details to follow.



While he's definitely waaaaay too late to the party, I guess we should be grateful that he showed up at all. Grr....


----------



## Steve A (Apr 6, 2020)

https://www.thestate.com/news/coronavirus/article241807571.html
		


Sort of.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 6, 2020)

Governor McMaster adds "home or work" mandate to his coronavirus (COVID-19) executive order. Please ... from Beaufort County Sheriff's Office : Nixle
					

"Home or work" mandate added to executive order  At today's (Monday, April 6, 2020) press conference, Governor Henry McMaster added mandates to his coronavirus (COVID-19) ...




					local.nixle.com


----------



## tink10 (Apr 7, 2020)

Valerie from RedWeek here....

This just came across my desk & we're trying to find out if it impacts rentals.





__





						Page Not Found
					






					hiltonheadislandsc.gov
				





As of 12:01 a.m. on April 8, 2020, owners of short-term rental accommodations and their property managers, if any, are directed to cease and desist any rental that commences after this date and time and must refrain from such activity for the duration of this emergency ordinance.
As of 12:01 a.m. on April 8, 2020, no person shall check in or begin their occupancy of any rental commencing after this date and time and must refrain from such activity for the duration of this emergency ordinance.  
Any person already occupying a rental unit prior to 12:01 a.m. on April 8, 2020, is exempted from this emergency ordinance.
The restrictions outlined above go into effect at 12:01 a.m., April 8, 2020 and will be in effect for 61 days or until the State of Emergency has been rescinded, whichever comes first.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 7, 2020)

.Official statement.









*Hilton Head Island Town Council Passes Ordinance Impacting Short-Term Rentals*
Town of Hilton Head Island sent this bulletin at 04/07/2020 04:28 PM CDT



*



*​


*Hilton Head Island Town Council 
Passes Ordinance Impacting Short-Term Rentals During COVID-19 Crisis*

*Hilton Head Island, S.C*- In furtherance of the Executive Orders issued by S.C. Governor Henry McMaster, the Hilton Head Island Town Council today passed an emergency ordinance that impacts short term rentals in response to the COVID-19 crisis.
Pursuant to the Ordinance, the following restrictions are hereby in effect:

As of 12:01 a.m. on April 8, 2020, owners of short-term rental accommodations and their property managers, if any, are directed to cease and desist any rental that commences after this date and time and must refrain from such activity for the duration of this emergency ordinance.
 As of 12:01 a.m. on April 8, 2020, no person shall check in or begin their occupancy of any rental commencing after this date and time and must refrain from such activity for the duration of this emergency ordinance.  
Any person already occupying a rental unit prior to 12:01 a.m. on April 8, 2020, is exempted from this emergency ordinance.
The restrictions outlined above go into effect at 12:01 a.m., April 8, 2020 and will be in effect for 61 days or until the State of Emergency has been rescinded, whichever comes first.
*
To view this online:*
https://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/government/news/newsdetails.cfm?NewsID=1595​*



*
_*Stay informed:*_

Website - https://hiltonheadislandsc.gov
Twitter – http://twitter.com/TownofHHI
Facebook – http://facebook.com/TownofHiltonHeadIslandSC
YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/c/TownofHiltonHeadIslandSC
*




For more information  visit 
*
https://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/publicsafety/coronavirus/​


 
Powered by




Privacy Policy | Cookie Statement | Help


----------

